# Moorish Dovetails



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.amgron.clara.net/dovetails/moorishdovetails/moorishindex.htm


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It's impressive to see someone execute something like that with precision, but I do not care for the look of it at all. But that's not to say I can't appreciate the skill level involved.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> It's impressive to see someone execute something like that with precision, but I do not care for the look of it at all. But that's not to say I can't appreciate the skill level involved.



My thoughts exactly. Great craftsmanship, but just a bit much. I'd prefer to see more clearly defined cuts.


----------

